# Stuart Pompano



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Those of you in my area would do well to focus around the inlet for pompano this weekend...

Bite is on

-T


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Never caught one Tom, but this is the year I'll target them on the beach. I built a 9 foot rod from a salmon blank which will throw 3/4 oz, and I'll be ready.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

We've been having good success with a few baits:

My personal favorite is the gulfstream redfish jig, available at pretty much any local tackle shop or even wally-world. 3/8 oz works well...and I like both colors. I have some of the old ones left that have real bucktail and just ordered a mold to make/tie more like that, but I doubt the pomps will notice the jig skirts are now made of nylon..Let 'em sink and make some short hopes with them on the bottom. 










Henry turned me on to these the other day, and I think they are a version of doc's goofy jigs:










Another one I've been toying with is the gravedigger jig:










I've had success with them tossing them upcurrent, letting them sink and just reel straight in, dragging/digging along the bottom. I think it leaves a puffy sand trail that the pomps key in on. An easy way to fish. 

Prolly a million other ways to catch 'em, both better and worse, but this has put the fish in the freezer for me.

Good luck out there

-T


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been catching pampano in the inlet for about two weeks now. There a blast on 4 pound test. I have best luck with the first jig you posted.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Tom, can you hook a brother up on where near the inlet?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

There's really no secret to it; anywhere near the inlet to hell's gate is good. North all the way up the Indian River too. 

Been good catches behind the house of refuge flats, near sailfish point, near the crossroads. Try the edges of the sandy flats anywhere in that general area, and move till you find fish. Sometimes you'll be on 'em from the start and sometimes you'll need to move around a bit. 

-T


----------

